# I got a growler



## blues brother (Jun 9, 2014)

My oldest turned me on to the Growler Spot in Macon. They have over 40 beer and ciders on tap. I stopped by there the other day and picked up a growler full of a belgin white hard cider. Very tastey stuff.
Back in the days before beer was commercially bottled you had to take your growler to the pub and get it filled if you wanted a beer at home. 
Anyway, I have no affiliation with the Growler Spot other than being a customer and I thought it was a cool place.


Drink responsibly!


----------



## Dub (Jun 9, 2014)

That's a cooooold one, too.


I'm glad you posted this as I've been wondering about these spots springing up all over.


I saw this one a couple of weeks ago and texted this pic around.  Nobody had tried it yet.








I wasn't sure what "growler" was all about.

Cool.


----------



## hunter rich (Jun 9, 2014)

They have growlers that have CO2 caps and allow you to maintain that fresh from the tap taste...


----------



## VANCE (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh....

Whew

i was thinking you ate something that didnt agree w/ you


----------



## papachaz (Jun 9, 2014)

VANCE said:


> Oh....
> 
> Whew
> 
> i was thinking you ate something that didnt agree w/ you





kinda what I was thinkin too, or he was grillin up some awesome dogs!


----------



## bigelow (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice n frosty.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 9, 2014)

That picture definatly "flung a cravin" on me


----------



## blues brother (Jun 9, 2014)

VANCE said:


> Oh....
> 
> Whew
> 
> i was thinking you ate something that didnt agree w/ you



I usually try to keep that sort of thing to myself...


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm not familiar with draft beer to go. Well not craft beer in today's time. We did have a place in the Seventies you could get cheap draft beer to go if you brought your own container.
What about open container laws?


----------



## 4bob4 (Jun 11, 2014)

There's one in Columbus too but I can't remember the name currently.

Open container changed in GA last year (maybe 2 years ago) and is driven by the localities now.  Some cities you can take home an "open" container that has been sealed by the restaurant (i.e. half finished bottle of wine) and I would assume these fall under the same.


----------



## blues brother (Jun 11, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> I'm not familiar with draft beer to go. Well not craft beer in today's time. We did have a place in the Seventies you could get cheap draft beer to go if you brought your own container.
> What about open container laws?



Good question... This place uses a heat shrink sleave on the cap. I was disapointed because they wouldnt fill my stainless double wall growler. The top on it is too large for their shrink sleaves.
My boy is gonna bring me a growler full of cider friday!! WooHoo!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 12, 2014)

Dub said:


> That's a cooooold one, too.
> 
> I'm glad you posted this as I've been wondering about these spots springing up all over.
> 
> ...



I read where they have Gueuzes. I've been wanting to try one.

Gueuzes
Gueuze has been called ‘gerser’ and ‘Gooze’ among other things but they all refer to a traditional Belgian style of beer made by blending lambics. Gueuze is typically tart, dry, funky and complex. Gueuze is typically presented in bottles in 375ml or 750ml Champagne bottles and has an alcohol volume of 4-6%.  Characteristic dry flavors of cider and musty sour notes are present from tannins obtained over time in oak.

http://gueuze.info/

Many describe the taste as sour and "barnyard-like."


----------



## Dub (Jun 12, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> *I read where they have Gueuzes. I've been wanting to try one.
> 
> Gueuzes
> Gueuze has been called ‘gerser’ and ‘Gooze’ among other things but they all refer to a traditional Belgian style of beer made by blending lambics. Gueuze is typically tart, dry, funky and complex. Gueuze is typically presented in bottles in 375ml or 750ml Champagne bottles and has an alcohol volume of 4-6%.  Characteristic dry flavors of cider and musty sour notes are present from tannins obtained over time in oak.
> ...





Feel free to have my share, too.  

I'm sorry, but nothing about that sounds appealing.






I'm fairly lowbrow when it comes to suds, though.  My initial priorities have always been:

Cold
Plentiful
Not fruity or charred tasting

Suds, when I partake, are a fairly simple deal for me.  I tend to lean towards Mexican lagers.  




Grande sized ice cold Negro Modelo works for me  when I'm in the mood for a beer.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 12, 2014)

Dub said:


> Feel free to have my share, too.
> 
> I'm sorry, but nothing about that sounds appealing.
> 
> :



I might not like it myself, some are tamer than others. Here is another person's review:

I had a real gueuze to get my teeth into, although it took over ten minutes to pour it into my glass, so powerful was the carbonation and head. The smell was rich and pungent, almost cidery and yet ammonic. Some might call this ‘HORSE-BLANKET' well I will leave that to the experts, and I may come back to this as my palate expands. Anyway, the taste was definitely unique, and I wasn’t quite sure what my thoughts were as I tried to sum up it up. I may have to try a few more, but for now I will leave it that this maybe isn’t my cup of tea, but that’s not to say I won’t be back to try it again.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 12, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> I might not like it myself, some are tamer than others. Here is another person's review:
> 
> I had a real gueuze to get my teeth into, although it took over ten minutes to pour it into my glass, so powerful was the carbonation and head. The smell was rich and pungent, almost cidery and yet ammonic. Some might call this ‘HORSE-BLANKET' well I will leave that to the experts, and I may come back to this as my palate expands. Anyway, the taste was definitely unique, and I wasn’t quite sure what my thoughts were as I tried to sum up it up. I may have to try a few more, but for now I will leave it that this maybe isn’t my cup of tea, but that’s not to say I won’t be back to try it again.



I don't think I've ever spent ten minutes drinking a beer, much less pouring it into a glass.  Most expensive beer tastes nasty to me, anyway. 

BB, I've noticed a lot of places around here are filling growlers now, too. (western NC is quickly becoming the beer capital of the country for some reason, all kinds of small local breweries starting up and major ones moving her.) Might have to try it.


----------



## blues brother (Jun 12, 2014)

I am really alot like Dub when it comes to my taste in beer. Although the hard ciders I do enjoy if not too sweet. They make a great breakfast drink when cooking BBQ contests.
I do like most Irish Stouts (Guiness especially when enjoyed from the tap in a pub in Ireland). Sol is prolly my favorite Mexican lager.
Day to day suds would be Coors light.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 12, 2014)

I like the old Tecate pretty good for a Mexican beer. Most of the expensive craft beer is wasted on me.


----------



## oldways (Jun 12, 2014)

blues brother said:


> I am really alot like Dub when it comes to my taste in beer. Although the hard ciders I do enjoy if not too sweet. They make a great breakfast drink when cooking BBQ contests.
> I do like most Irish Stouts (Guiness especially when enjoyed from the tap in a pub in Ireland). Sol is prolly my favorite Mexican lager.
> Day to day suds would be Coors light.


Different beer has to be paired with type's meals and times of the year a stout or a lager or a bock are better during cooler month's this time of the year a pisler or ale's lighter style tend to work for me, I love different kinds of beer but I'm like you everyday Coors light. Sam Adams has a great varitiy pack of different types of beers. (sorry about the spelling)


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 12, 2014)

blues brother said:


> I am really alot like Dub when it comes to my taste in beer. Although the hard ciders I do enjoy if not too sweet. They make a great breakfast drink when cooking BBQ contests.
> I do like most Irish Stouts (Guiness especially when enjoyed from the tap in a pub in Ireland). Sol is prolly my favorite Mexican lager.
> Day to day suds would be Coors light.



I like Guinness Stout too, draft on tap or the black can with the widget in the can. 
Have you tried Johnny Appleseed Hard Cider described as refreshingly sweet and intense? I thought it was good but a little to sweet for my taste.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Jun 12, 2014)

if they have Dales Pale Ale at your growler shop give it a try.  tastes good outta can and even better on tap


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 13, 2014)

thc_clubPres said:


> if they have Dales Pale Ale at your growler shop give it a try.  tastes good outta can and even better on tap



Now that sounds like a beer I might like and in a can. I found this review  from the "Beer Idiot" but had to clean-up a few words:

Oskar Blues Dale’s Pale Ale
 As a regular pale ale, Dale’s Pale Ale is better than average. It has a strong hoppiness without the bitterness (how in God’s name does that happen?). This thing was formulated to drink like a Bud with the flavor of a craft brew. But what makes Dale’s Pale Ale stand out above the rest and puts it in ‘tha bomb’ category is… it’s in a can!  Rock On! The geniuses at Oskar Blues Brewery thought it would be funny at first and convenient second, to package their beers in cans. After a little research, they realized that the stigma with canning beer is all but gone these days as taste isn’t all that affected. This beer packs all the punch of the other crafty pale ales but you can take it to the lake, beach, funerals, etc.

Dale’s is a bit hard to find as the grocer’s aren’t sure how to stock it. Some of them put it with the other cans so look between swill and Bud if you don’t see it with the microbrews.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 13, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> Now that sounds like a beer I might like and in a can. I found this review  from the "Beer Idiot" but had to clean-up a few words:
> 
> Oskar Blues Dale’s Pale Ale
> As a regular pale ale, Dale’s Pale Ale is better than average. It has a strong hoppiness without the bitterness (how in God’s name does that happen?). This thing was formulated to drink like a Bud with the flavor of a craft brew. But what makes Dale’s Pale Ale stand out above the rest and puts it in ‘tha bomb’ category is… it’s in a can!  Rock On! The geniuses at Oskar Blues Brewery thought it would be funny at first and convenient second, to package their beers in cans. After a little research, they realized that the stigma with canning beer is all but gone these days as taste isn’t all that affected. This beer packs all the punch of the other crafty pale ales but you can take it to the lake, beach, funerals, etc.
> ...



Oskar Blues Brewery is in a little town next to where I live. I think the absolute worst-tasting beer I have ever tried in my life was Oskar Blues Old Chubb Ale or some such name. It was godawful nasty-tasted like Alka-seltzer with a dirty sock soaked in it, with a subtle finish of rotten tater and Prestone antifreeze.

 Most of those craft snob beers taste pretty much exactly like guiness Stout to me no matter what they're called or which type of "beer" or ale they are, and I don't care for Guiness Stout. All bitter, no depth of flavor, no maltiness or yeastiness, no "beer flavor," just hopshopshopshopsbitterbitterbitterbitterhopshopshops. All those taste reviews with all the subtle flavors like the one above make me laugh, because it just tastes bitter to me, no other flavor at all. I'll take a Natty Lite over a $3 craft brew most times, because at least the Natty kinda tastes like beer instead of Alka-seltzer.


----------



## Dub (Jun 13, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Oskar Blues Brewery is in a little town next to where I live. I think the absolute worst-tasting beer I have ever tried in my life was Oskar Blues Old Chubb Ale or some such name. It was godawful nasty-tasted like Alka-seltzer with a dirty sock soaked in it, with a subtle finish of rotten tater and Prestone antifreeze.
> 
> *Most of those craft snob beers taste pretty much exactly like guiness Stout to me no matter what they're called or which type of "beer" or ale they are, and I don't care for Guiness Stout. All bitter, no depth of flavor, no maltiness or yeastiness, no "beer flavor," just hopshopshopshopsbitterbitterbitterbitterhopshopshops. All those taste reviews with all the subtle flavors like the one above make me laugh, because it just tastes bitter to me, no other flavor at all. I'll take a Natty Lite over a $3 craft brew most times, because at least the Natty kinda tastes like beer instead of Alka-seltzer*.





Agreed and agreed.


I'm not a fan of overly hoppy brews.


Last time I bought beer it was done so at a package store that I wasn't familiar with as we were visiting some folks out of state.  I was charged with getting the makings for margaritas and beer....a task I gladly jumped on for fear of someone else getting a small bottle of Jose and some horrid sugary mix.


I get big bottle of 1800 silver (field research in this study has proven this reasonably priced cactus juice as fit for shooters & drinks)  & Grand Marnier and am searching for the beer.  I actually had to stop and ask where it was......all I could see was shelf after shelf of micro-stuff that the store attendant was trying to push off on me.  Evidently me asking for directions was his que to match me with my "soulmate beers".

I had to interrupt him twice & ask for the location of the Modelo.  It was in a cooler around the back portion of the store along side the normal domestics.  Already cold I was feeling like I'd lucked out.  I grabbed a large pack of Bud Light as most everyone would drink it, too....better to have it and not need it.

Even at the cash register, the guy was trying to sell me on his "newly arrived" micro stuff.  


I get how the micro brewers are heavily dependent on word-of-mouth representation of their products.  My little package store sales dude REALLY got it, though.

He reminded me of the baristas at Starbucks.  I go in there for a large cup of decent coffee......and so begins another culture shock for me....."Ah.....um.....we don't have large, sir, ....."   




Truth is that most of the domestic light lagers are made at the approval of the masses.   Count me in as I'm perfectly okay with Miller Lite, Bud Light and Coors Light.  I've always liked Miller High Life, too.  I guess I'm one of the sheep. 

I also don't have certain beers that I try to "match" with certain foods and such.  I have a hard enough time making sure my socks match.....let alone such fussy computations regarding beverage-food paring.  


Now I have had varying degrees of success in my younger days when acting on limited intel and matching up certain drinks with certain blondes and brunettes.   Never been bold enough to order drinks for a redhead......learned to let 'em get "another of whatever they are having". 

I did have to figure out the lingo of Starbucks, though.  Reason being is that I can get a cup of strong java there without all the elaborate half caff-double latte- wizardry....just good strong house brew from the pot with a couple packs of Splenda.

I stay away from Dunkin Doughnuts, though....even though they use American  Standard ordering system....ie  Large and Extra Large.   Their coffee is just too weak for me and I have yet to find a way to avoid the doughnut temptation.....even from the drive thru window.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 13, 2014)

I like the various flavors, sweetness, and bitterness of all beers except when they taste like beer flavored Perrier.
I do think most craft beers are too hoppy. There could be other factors involved to cause bitterness besides hops. I want to try some sour beers. 

Here is something I was reading:
Okay, now for a more realistic answer. Usually Blondes, lagers, hefeweizens, wheat ales, and some belgians tend to have lower hop character . If you're avoiding hops, stay away from beer style titles like: pale, IPA, XPA, Imperial, etc.
 Hops actually play a pretty important role in beer. Hops add alpha acids which we perceive as bitterness on the palate, which counters the natural sweetness that occurs in beer. Belgian beers tend to have low hop quantities because the beer is designed to have a high alcohol content, thus usually a high residual sugar content.
 There are hundreds of different types of hops, all have their own unique taste. Perhaps it was the type of hop used in the beer you drank that you did not like? Some can give off a piney type smell and taste, while others have a more fruity-grapefruit like quality. I'm convinced there's a hop out there for everyone!

And this:
The craft beer industry’s love affair with hops is alienating people who don’t like bitter brews.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 13, 2014)

I think a lot of people, especially yuppie types, pretend to love bitter craft beer when they really don't.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Jun 13, 2014)

Just like those who like a good quality cut of steak, then dip it in steak sauce



just kiddin NCH, most of those beers are to high in cal/carb for me. rather pour a glass of bourbon to sip on





NCHillbilly said:


> I think a lot of people, especially yuppie types, pretend to love bitter craft beer when they really don't.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jun 15, 2014)

I will also recommend Dale's Pale Ale. It's a great entry-level craft beer that is enjoyed by many beer snobs like myself. 
Terrapin Rye Pale Ale (Athens) is another good entry-level craft beer. Sweetwater 420 Pale Ale (Atlanta) is easy to drink as well. 

Some brands I don't recall off-hand, but I love a good authentic pilsner or lager, which is technically what Bud/Miller/Coors (we snobs call them BMC) are supposed to be. Whenever you find yourself at a restaurant or bar with lots of fancy beers, find a pilsner from Germany or Czech Republic on the menu. "Pilsen" is a city in Czech, which is where the style gets it's name. The groundwater there is very soft and makes a uniquely flavored lager..... better than the Lake Allatoona water you get in Budweiser. 



That Old Chub Scotch Ale isn't for everyone, not even me, and I'm a "beer snob". If that is your introduction to craft beer, it's no wonder you hate it. If someone has never had sushi before, you start them on a California Roll, not an ammonia-soaked sea urchin. 


When I went to Germany almost 20 years ago, it blew my mind that every town had it's own breweries and it's own beers, and when you go to a watering hole in that town, the only beers on tap were the ones made there. I was mostly thrilled that I could legally drink as a teenager.  I'm glad to see we are starting to get some of that here. In ATL, or Savannah, or Charleston or Athens, and I'm sure in Asheville, all the local beers are going to be on tap. 


My appreciation for craft beer really came from home brewing. I initially just wanted to make beer cheap, 25 cents a beer, and in learning more about the different ingredients and processes, over time, I gained more appreciation for different types of beers, and different flavors. So ironically, this appreciation came not out of snobbery, but out of poverty. 


So what's my point? The last few years I've noticed the snobbery has turned the other way. It's no longer the craft beer drinkers that are the snobs, it's the BMC crowd holding their noses up at quality beer and looking down on the rest of us, calling us yuppies, etc. It's a new breed of Hip-Necks and Hicksters that pride themselves on drinking PBR in a rebel flag coozie while smirking at my glass of Sweetwater IPA (which isn't that fancy, by the way). We beer snobs really don't care what you drink. In fact, we'd rather you just continue drinking your beer because the growing popularity in craft beers is making our favorite watering hole more crowded. 



And yes.... those descriptions of the beers are mostly salesmanship. Although, some of the fainter "notes" in some of the beers are detectable to someone that's actually brewed with those ingredients and knows what it is they are actually trying to detect.


----------



## Dub (Jun 15, 2014)

Beer is the new wine.......


----------



## thc_clubPres (Jun 15, 2014)

all I know is I finally made the taco mac Bachelors level so I get the 20oz mug to proudly drink from


----------



## SC Hunter (Jun 15, 2014)

I've tried a few microbrews and always come back to budlight, Coors, or on hot days when I'm drinking more then a few Busch light!


----------



## mikep (Jun 15, 2014)

Budlight, blue moon, shocktop, mich ultra.  Thats about the extent of my beer selection.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jun 15, 2014)

SC Hunter said:


> I've tried a few microbrews and always come back to budlight, Coors, or on hot days when I'm drinking more then a few Busch light!



So what you're saying is that you are allergic to real beer.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 15, 2014)

Pilsner Urquell is crafted in Pilsen, Czech Republic. Most BMC drinkers would probably like it. I like most brands and types of beer except the orange flavored ones like Bluemoon. 
I too got into beer by making homebrew cause I'm cheap. I don't drink enough beer to warrant making it and there are too many beer choices now. I've also made other fermented things like yogurt, sourkraut, bread, apple cider, and kefir. 
I must like hoppy or bitter beer as most craft beers I have tried are more sweet than bitter. Guinness, which I like taste more sweet than bitter. It's also good for chocolate cake and beer bread. I also like beer brats and beer cheese.  
My go to domestic beer is Yuengling. I'd rather drink Busch or Pabst than Budwiser. I would have never thought I'd like a Miller product but Miller Fortune is my new favorite. Budweiser Black Crown is good. I also like the American Amber / Red Ales & Lagers like Killians's Red, Dundee Honey Brown, Newcastle Brown Ale, New Belgium Fat Tire Amber Ale, and one by Red Hook.
I could drink Coronas by the pool so as suggested different beers for different occasions and seasons.
I remember when Lowenbrau Original  was a popular beer before Miller started making it in Albany.
I like the variety from dark to amber, sweet to hoppy, etc. as long as they taste like some type of beer and not something like strawberry.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 15, 2014)

I drunk plenty of Hop'n Gator malt liquor in the early seventies:

"Hop'n Gator Beer was put on the market by the Pittsburgh Brewing Company in 1969. It was developed by Dr. Robert Cade who also invented Gatorade. Hop'n Gator Beer was a mixture of beer and Gatorade with about 25% more alcohol content than standard beers. It may be true that a lot of jocks drink Gatorade and a lot of fans drink beer, but this combination fell on its face."

http://www.beeradvocate.com/communi...ixture-of-lemon-lime-gatorade-and-beer.25504/


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 15, 2014)

One more from the seventies/eighties with honorable mention was Champale. The drink was pitched as a "poor man's champagne"
Champale is a brand of Malt liquor, brewed with yeasts more commonly used in wine fermentation,to produce a beer resembling sparkling wines in taste. Champale was one of the first alcoholic drinks to target the African American market in its advertising,  contributing to malt liquor's current popularity within the United States.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Champale


----------



## bigelow (Jun 15, 2014)

Off topic but bud light platinum is pretty good.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jun 15, 2014)

The Champale reminds me of a Sanford and Son joke.... Fred would mix Champale and Ripple... called it Champipple.


----------



## Camo Turtle (Jun 16, 2014)

Im in Hahira close to Valdosta, I hope Valdosta gets a micro brewer one day. I like trying different types of beers. I guess macon is the closes place.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jun 16, 2014)

Camo Turtle said:


> Im in Hahira close to Valdosta, I hope Valdosta gets a micro brewer one day. I like trying different types of beers. I guess macon is the closes place.



Isn't Tallahassee closer?

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Proof-Brewing-Company/59380853525


----------



## Camo Turtle (Jun 16, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> Isn't Tallahassee closer?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Proof-Brewing-Company/59380853525



yes that's closer. Thanks for telling me about it. Can you buy it to go in gallons or half gallons?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 16, 2014)

Camo Turtle said:


> yes that's closer. Thanks for telling me about it. Can you buy it to go in gallons or half gallons?



Looking at those prices on their menu board you couldn't afford too. They are 16 oz though, maybe I don't get our much. Now I remember why I started brewing my own.
Proof Brewing Co. looks like a cool place though.


----------



## cjones (Jun 16, 2014)

Hopefully it's ok for me to drop an advertisement for a buddy's shop in Woodstock - "Barrel and Barley Craft Beer Market", 9010 Main St., Woodstock, GA.  He's a young guy that started the business last year.  Met him while kayak fishing, so he's an 'outdoors' kind of guy.  If you're looking for somewhere to test the waters of the 'craft beer' market and you're in his area, give his shop a try.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jun 16, 2014)

Speaking of beers with a local flair, bought a box of stuff at an auction, found a Carling's church key in it.  Real blast from the past.  "Hey Mabel"


----------



## The Longhunter (Jun 16, 2014)

Camo Turtle said:


> yes that's closer. Thanks for telling me about it. Can you buy it to go in gallons or half gallons?



Don't know, just something I found on the interwebs.


----------



## Camo Turtle (Jun 16, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> Looking at those prices on their menu board you couldn't afford too. They are 16 oz though, maybe I don't get our much. Now I remember why I started brewing my own.
> Proof Brewing Co. looks like a cool place though.



Yea I saw the prices and they where all 16oz, but just wondered if you could get more.



The Longhunter said:


> Don't know, just something I found on the interwebs.



Thanks for sharing though.


----------



## Camo Turtle (Jun 16, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> Looking at those prices on their menu board you couldn't afford too. They are 16 oz though, maybe I don't get our much. Now I remember why I started brewing my own.
> Proof Brewing Co. looks like a cool place though.



I've kick around the idea of brewing my own, but it looks like it takes a lot of time.


----------



## SC Hunter (Jun 16, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> So what you're saying is that you are allergic to real beer.



I'm allergic to them all! I get dizzy after several


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 16, 2014)

What about a growler full of Rogue Yellow Snow IPA? I haven't tried it but a reviewer said it was hoppy. With a name like that it should be tangy.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 16, 2014)

I used to only drink American Lagers Bud,Miller, Coors etc. until someone introduced me to good beer. I have really broadened my taste for beer in the last few years. There are a lot of good American craft beers available nowadays. I cant always afford them so I always keep either Miller or Yuengling in the basement fridge. I call it "lawn mower beer".


----------



## huntindawg (Jun 17, 2014)

All y'all hating on that Scotch Ale are crazy, that thing is delicious. Also, the Ten FIDY from Oskar Blues is good too, watch out though, drinking a four pack of those is like drinking 11 or so light beers.

If any of y'all live around the Athens/Watkinsville area, you need to check out Catch 22 over off of Epps Bridge Pkwy.  They have a wide assortment of craft brews (and will let you sample them before you buy a pint) and some really good food.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 17, 2014)

huntindawg said:


> All y'all hating on that Scotch Ale are crazy, that thing is delicious. Also, the Ten FIDY from Oskar Blues is good too, watch out though, drinking a four pack of those is like drinking 11 or so light beers.
> 
> If any of y'all live around the Athens/Watkinsville area, you need to check out Catch 22 over off of Epps Bridge Pkwy.  They have a wide assortment of craft brews (and will let you sample them before you buy a pint) and some really good food.



They have some catchy names:

Oskar Blues Brewery brews six production beers in 100 and 200 barrel batches. The original brew pub provides a variety of smaller batches for consumption at the Lyons and Longmont locations.
1- Dale's Pale Ale was Oskar Blues' first beer. It is somewhere between an American pale ale and an India Pale Ale brewed with European malts and American hops. In 2005 Dale's Pale Ale was named "Best Pale Ale by the New York Times.[12][13] Esquire magazine selected Dale's as one of the "Best Canned Beers to Drink Now" in a February 2012 article.[14] Dale's is 6.5% alcohol by volume, and features 65 International Bittering Units (IBUs).[15]
2- Old Chub is a Scotch ale brewed with seven different malts, including crystal and chocolate malts. Old Chub also gets a dash of beechwood-smoked grains imported from Bamburg, Germany. Old Chub is 8% alcohol by volume.[15] Among other medals Old Chub won a bronze medal in the 2011 Great American Beer Festival Scotch Ale Category. It was originally named HYA and renamed "Old Chub" when it went into production.[2]:99
3-G'Knight is a hybrid version of strong ale, somewhere between an Imperial Red and a Double IPA. Oskar Blues makes it with six different malts and three types of hops, then dry-hopped it with Amarillo hops. It is 8.7% alcohol by volume, and has 60 International Bittering Units. G'Knight is brewed in tribute to the late Gordon Knight. In addition to opening some of Colorado’s first microbreweries, Knight was a Vietnam vet and huge promoter of craft beer. He lost his life in 2002 while fighting a wild fire outside of Lyons, Colorado.[16] In 2013, Oskar Blues Brewery had to change the name of this beer from Gordon Knight to G'Knight following actions from the Gordon Biersch Brewery Restaurant Group seven years after the beer was first produced.[16]
4- Ten FIDY Imperial Stout[11] is Oskar Blues' seasonal beer with flavors of chocolate, malt, coffee, cocoa and oats. Ten FIDY is about 10% ABV and is made with two-row malts, chocolate malts, roasted barley, flaked oats and hops with 98 IBUs.
5-Mama's Little Yella Pils[3] is a small-batch pilsner. Mama’s is made with pale malt, German specialty malts, and traditional (Saaz) and 21st century Bavarian hops. It is also fermented at cool temperatures with a German yeast and has 5.3% ABV and 35 IBUs. Mama's Little Yella Pils won a Silver Medal in the 2011 Great American Beer Festival Bohemian Style Pilsener Category.[17]
6- Gubna is an Imperial IPA and is made with 3 malts and Summit hops. Summit hops are also used for post-fermentation dry hopping with 10% ABV and 100 IBUs.[2]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oskar_Blues_Brewery


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 17, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> They have some catchy names:
> 
> Oskar Blues Brewery brews six production beers in 100 and 200 barrel batches. The original brew pub provides a variety of smaller batches for consumption at the Lyons and Longmont locations.
> 1- Dale's Pale Ale was Oskar Blues' first beer. It is somewhere between an American pale ale and an India Pale Ale brewed with European malts and American hops. In 2005 Dale's Pale Ale was named "Best Pale Ale by the New York Times.[12][13] Esquire magazine selected Dale's as one of the "Best Canned Beers to Drink Now" in a February 2012 article.[14] Dale's is 6.5% alcohol by volume, and features 65 International Bittering Units (IBUs).[15]
> ...



They forgot to mention that it features 326 International Suck Units.  I still say it tastes like a mixture of alka-seltzer, dirty socks, rotten taters, and antifreeze.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 17, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> They forgot to mention that it features 326 International Suck Units.  I still say it tastes like a mixture of alka-seltzer, dirty socks, rotten taters, and antifreeze.



Hey you could be a country version of tasters that say a certain beers taste like wild cherry, hickory bark, coffee, with undertones of limes and leather.


----------



## Sargent (Jun 17, 2014)

cjones said:


> Hopefully it's ok for me to drop an advertisement for a buddy's shop in Woodstock - "Barrel and Barley Craft Beer Market", 9010 Main St., Woodstock, GA.  He's a young guy that started the business last year.  Met him while kayak fishing, so he's an 'outdoors' kind of guy.  If you're looking for somewhere to test the waters of the 'craft beer' market and you're in his area, give his shop a try.




My wife bought me 2 growlers and a gift card from him.

I am going there tonight to try a couple out.


----------



## Sargent (Jun 17, 2014)

Speaking of disgusting...

I brewed beer in college.  Nothing too drastic, mostly out of kits.

I did,  however, have a pretty neat cookbook that had recipes like "Goat Scrotum Ale (or Porter)".  It just contained a bunch of stuff to give it a unique flavor (no goats were harmed in the production of this beer).

The worst I ever read about was a recipe in which you put various parts of a pig in cheese cloth and submerged it in the wort.


----------



## hunter rich (Jun 17, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> They forgot to mention that it features 326 International Suck Units.  I still say it tastes like a mixture of alka-seltzer, dirty socks, rotten taters, and antifreeze.



I honestly don't know why you would say this. I really enjoy Old Chub, first tried it at The Irish Bred Pub in Douglasville. I think the chocolate is very pronounced and helps to make it more palatable to a novice.


----------



## Dub (Jun 17, 2014)

hunter rich said:


> I honestly don't know why you would say this. I really enjoy Old Chub, first tried it at The Irish Bred Pub in Douglasville. I think the chocolate is very pronounced and helps to make it more palatable to a novice.




A novice?


Really? 


Gee whiz, guys.....I'm sorry but this is crazy.   

We are talking about beer right?  Ice cold refreshing beer.

This thread sounds more like women picking out curtains and home decor than anything else.

Thank the Lord that I'm a simple knuckle dragging hombre with basic needs. 

Sorry for interrupting the fru-fru brew  chat.  


Novice


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 17, 2014)

As long as it's cold and plentifull, I'll drink it but some do taste better than others.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 17, 2014)

What Dub said. 

A NOVICE???!!!!

   You got any idea how many thousands of gallons of beer, liquor, and such I've drunk in the last half century? Novice. My big old butt. I like 120-proof corn likker pretty good, and it don't taste like chocolate. 

I said that it tasted like crap because to me, it tasted like crap and I poured it out and reached in the cooler and got me out another Yuengling. If I want chocolate milk, I'll get some Qwik. I want beer to taste like beer.  Used the rest of the six-pack for 100-yard targets. But then, I drink beer because I like the way it tastes, not to impress other people, or to aspire to one day train myself to be a "pro" who can drink stuff that tastes nasty without shuddering or spitting it out.     


I have tried some of the craft beers that I like pretty good. Some are just downright nasty to my novice taste. Why drink stuff you don't like because other people claim it's good? I don't like Starbucks latte coffee either.


----------



## Agent 732 (Jun 17, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> What Dub said.
> 
> A NOVICE???!!!!
> 
> ...



Thats awesome!


----------



## hunter rich (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow...Didn't mean to get y'alls panties in a wad. By "novice" i meant people who are just trying the craft beer waters. I know its not for everyone. I know there are folks on here who think corn squeezins are the only way to go. I hope none of you ever get the chance to drink beer somewhere other than North America, you will be left wanting. I will refrain from commenting on controversial topics so as not to upset anyone, don't want to be non PC.

If you don't like it don't drink it, but don't say something that may discourage someone from trying it. 

I don't drink or eat or do anything to try to "impress" anyone. I do it because I enjoy it and will always try to get others to enjoy it as well. 

Just my .02


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 18, 2014)

hunter rich said:


> Wow...Didn't mean to get y'alls panties in a wad. By "novice" i meant people who are just trying the craft beer waters. I know its not for everyone. I know there are folks on here who think corn squeezins are the only way to go. I hope none of you ever get the chance to drink beer somewhere other than North America, you will be left wanting. I will refrain from commenting on controversial topics so as not to upset anyone, don't want to be non PC.
> 
> If you don't like it don't drink it, but don't say something that may discourage someone from trying it.
> 
> ...



I apologize for not being clearer-I wasn't referring to you personally as drinking beer to impress people. I did think it was funny to find out that I am suddenly a novice beer drinker, as someone who was drinking beer long before most of the local yuppie transplant beer snobs were even born or "craft beer" was even a thing. 

I was specifically referring to the beer snob crowd in general. I have to spend much of my life in the recently self-proclaimed "Beer City USA." I'm constantly surrounded by hundreds of these yuppie people all the time in real life who look down their noses at and make fun of anybody who drinks any kind of beer besides craft beer, and the bitterer the betterer to them. I mean, they take it really, really seriously and like a personal insult if they see somebody drinking a Budweiser-they'll literally say snide things to them. It's like nobody has any opinion or taste unless they drink exactly what they do. I think it's really, really silly. Especially when you can tell that most of these folks don't really drink the beer because they honestly like it-they drink it because they want to fit in with the crowd.

I have tried quite a few craft beers that I actually like a lot-mostly pilsners and lagers, because they taste like "beer." I have tried several that I can't stand the taste of. And if I don't like it, I'll say so. That's my personal taste, which doesn't run to the excessively bitter or fruity in beer. I guess because I already had my definition of what beer tastes like imprinted in my head and taste buds a couple decades before you could buy this bitter stuff that don't taste like beer as I know it. Yuengling Black and Tan is about as far into the bitter spectrum as I honestly enjoy going, and I'm not hurting anybody but myself by not drinking the latest fad beer. To me, most of those expensive craft beers taste pretty much exactly alike. They all taste just like Guiness Stout to me. IPA, Stout, Scotch Ale, they all taste pretty much the same. I can't discern all those subtle flavor differences, except that there is no yeasty fermented "beer taste" at all to them, just hops and bitterness. 

I don't really give a flip what kind of beer that people in places other than North America like, because I don't live there. I live here, and I like our beer just fine. Yankees like hot bitter tea without sugar in it. I don't live there, either, and I'm happy with my southern sweet tea. I just find it funny that what kind of beer you drink has suddenly become a way to prove your status and worth.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2014)

"I got a growler.."  



Makes me laugh everytime I see the title !!!


----------



## Sargent (Jun 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "I got a growler.."
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me laugh everytime I see the title !!!



Pepto Bismol will clear it right up!


----------



## hunter rich (Jun 18, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> I apologize for not being clearer-I wasn't referring to you personally as drinking beer to impress people. I did think it was funny to find out that I am suddenly a novice beer drinker, as someone who was drinking beer long before most of the local yuppie transplant beer snobs were even born or "craft beer" was even a thing.
> 
> I was specifically referring to the beer snob crowd in general. I have to spend much of my life in the recently self-proclaimed "Beer City USA." I'm constantly surrounded by hundreds of these yuppie people all the time in real life who look down their noses at and make fun of anybody who drinks any kind of beer besides craft beer, and the bitterer the betterer to them. I mean, they take it really, really seriously and like a personal insult if they see somebody drinking a Budweiser-they'll literally say snide things to them. It's like nobody has any opinion or taste unless they drink exactly what they do. I think it's really, really silly. Especially when you can tell that most of these folks don't really drink the beer because they honestly like it-they drink it because they want to fit in with the crowd.
> 
> ...



I cut my beer teeth on PBR and Rolling Rock...I was a huge Bud/Michelob fan then I found Canadien beers like Molson, Moose Head, Labbatt...

Now I have moved on to IPAs and stouts.  My got ot will still be Labbatt Blue or Molson Golden.

I really enjoy Strohs and Shlits (beer not malt liquer) but I just can't find them around here.

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 18, 2014)

I love craft beers and was one of the first customers of the micro-brew taverns and restaurants. I don't consider myself a beer snob but I do understand that snobs drink the same kind of beer as I do. There must be a huge amount of beer snobs with all of the selections available in restaurants and in the grocery stores. I'm thankful they are in style as I can tag along.
The craft beer line at the Banjo-B-Que festival was longer than the domestic line so either bbq eaters or bluegrass music aficionados are fans. Most of the festival goers looked more redneck than hipsters although there was a diverse crowd including a few hippies and super models in heels.  I didn't see many malt liquor aficionados. I've drunk a few Mickey's back in the day.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 18, 2014)

I do understand that not everyone likes craft beer and such. I din't realize the two divisions as I see them all as beer with some good by my taste and some bad by my taste. Taste being the division for me.
I was at a gathering that had furnished one or two brands of beer. I asked my wife toget me a beer and she returned with a Miller Lite. I not particularly fond of light beer and after drinking a few swigs held it up and said, I don't normally dring beer but when I do, it's not Miller Lite." This other lady said, I'll go get you a beer and returned with some craft beer. I thanked her but later told my wife it was worse than the Miller Lite. I don't remember what it was other than nasty. Now I'm trying to remember if I like Newcastle Brown Ale or Dundee  Honeybrown the best. Might have to do another taste test.


----------



## creekrunner (Jun 18, 2014)

Been drinking Bud since it came in the short fat bottles and still do but I like a lot of the craft beers. 
I've met very few beers that I didn't like, usually the ones I don't are fruity ones and just about every light beer I've ever drank. Like said earlier in this thread, I like my beer to taste like beer and there is a world of good beer out there.
If you haven't tried one , try a Victory Brewing Co. Golden Monkey. It's a tripel that comes in at 9.5%. Really smooth and tasty and a couple will have you very mellow


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 18, 2014)

hunter rich said:


> I cut my beer teeth on PBR and Rolling Rock...I was a huge Bud/Michelob fan then I found Canadien beers like Molson, Moose Head, Labbatt...
> 
> Now I have moved on to IPAs and stouts.  My got ot will still be Labbatt Blue or Molson Golden.
> 
> ...




Certainly.  I guess my main point is, I don't care what kind of beer anybody drinks. I just hate those condescending arrogant fools who think they know exactly what kind of beer everybody should drink and look down their noses at everybody who doesn't agree with them or dares to drink a *gasp* mass-produced beer that isn't black and bitter, and make comments like "Why don't you try a REAL beer."

I'm not against craft beer at all. As I said, I've tried several that I like. I'll even drink a stout or IPA if I'm in the mood for it. But being more expensive doesn't necessarily make it better. I'm kind of a middle-of-the-road guy I guess. Some commercial beers that I like: 

Yuengling lager and Black and Tan. Shiner Bock. Most Mexican beers. Stella. Killian's Irish Red. I don't mind a cold Bud, either. A couple of our local microbrews are quite good. Others are horrible. 

I don't care for most Canadian beer. I don't care for stuff like Milwaukee's best or Busch lite. I'm not crazy about Coors or Miller, but I won't turn down a cold one. Same with Sam Adams. Except all those Weird Sam Adams pumpkin ales and such. Yuck. Pumpkins or other vegetables have no place being in beer. I'll drink a cold PBR or Natty if somebody hands me one. I will NOT drink a Sam Adams Pumpkin Ale if somebody hands me one. I'll throw it up in the air and shoot at it with a pistol. 

Sometimes I like that "build your own six-pack" deal in the store. I'll try stuff I normally wouldn't. Some of them I like. Some I don't.  



Artfuldodger said:


> I do understand that not everyone likes craft beer and such. I din't realize the two divisions as I see them all as beer with some good by my taste and some bad by my taste. Taste being the division for me.
> I was at a gathering that had furnished one or two brands of beer. I asked my wife toget me a beer and she returned with a Miller Lite. I not particularly fond of light beer and after drinking a few swigs held it up and said, I don't normally dring beer but when I do, it's not Miller Lite." This other lady said, I'll go get you a beer and returned with some craft beer. I thanked her but later told my wife it was worse than the Miller Lite. I don't remember what it was other than nasty. Now I'm trying to remember if I like Newcastle Brown Ale or Dundee  Honeybrown the best. Might have to do another taste test.



Pretty much the way I am. If I like the taste, I like it, if I don't, I don't. Regardless of price or origin.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 18, 2014)

This is all I've got to say.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mG5gWk-1m10


----------



## Fletch_W (Jun 18, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'll drink a cold PBR or Natty if somebody hands me one. I will NOT drink a Sam Adams Pumpkin Ale if somebody hands me one. I'll throw it up in the air and shoot at it with a pistol.




Same here. 

Don't confuse "craft beer" with "pumpkin flavored budweiser."

Or "blueberry" or "strawberry" etc. 

That's not craft beer. It's Miller Lite with artificial flavoring... mainly consumed by teenage girls. 


Here's the thing with beer snobs like myself...



You and me NCHillbilly, have the exact same ENC preference for bbq. Pepper flakes, vinegar, etc. 


After I got into bbq'ing many years ago, I found that any store bought bbq or restaurant bbq just didn't do it for me anymore. I wanted it my way. And in going through the process of perfecting my craft, I'm to a point where you can blindfold me and feed me meat, and I can tell you what cut, how long is was smoked, at what temp, and what kind of wood was used, and whether or not it was raining that day. 

It was the same thing after I got into homebrewing. 

Imagine a person taking pride in the fact they absolutely love McDonald's McRib, and if there's a better way to serve pork, then they don't want to hear about it! 

Sure a McRib has it's place..... I'm not calling for Shariah intervention to get rid of it.... but the way you as a bbq afficionado would look at that person is the way a true craft beer afficionado would look at you. 



I appreciate your comments about yuppies who drink it for the sake of drinking it, pretending to like it, but really hate it. Up in your neck of the woods I can see how that might be the case. 

The next time you encounter that, order a top shelf scotch and water, wait for one of them to make a face at you for getting water in it, then just stare at one of their hands until they get uncomfortable and walk away confused. Then go back to normal.  


Never break eye contact with their hand. 


They'll never look down on you again.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 18, 2014)

I drink way more Vodka & water than beer. I really get some strange looks and remarks. 
I feel that one can get into a hobby or whatever a little or a lot. I usually go overboard with any new venture. 
I remember when I got into canoeing. I researched everything about canoes, canoe camping, and rivers. 
I went through a bread making phase recently. Learned a lot about various breads. I like craft breads and Sunbeam.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

Thinkin about havin a collllllld beer right now!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 20, 2014)

Fletch_W said:


> Same here.
> 
> Don't confuse "craft beer" with "pumpkin flavored budweiser."
> 
> ...



Pretty good analogy, but not entirely valid. First of all, I grew up and have lived all my life in NC, that's how I learned to appreciate NC-style bbq. And lest you forget, part of that same NC bbq tradition is beer. Lots of beer. And guess what kind of beer? American beer. I defy you to find me a photo more than a few years old showing a pig-pickin with a bunch of people standing around a roasting hog drinking some black beer made from 10 different kinds of exotic European hops with vanilla and chocolate flavor highlights. You can probably find plenty of pitmasters with Buds and Millers and such in their hands. The Bandit and the Snowman didn't go to Texas to get a load of India Pale Ale or mocha stout, because nobody in Georgia wanted it. They wanted Coors. 

If I had grown up in Kansas City, I would probably prefer sweet, sticky bbq sauce. I'm not gonna convert those folks that have been eating that way all their life to throw it away and eat nothing but vinegar sauce. And I've never eaten a McRib, but if they didn't taste good, people probably wouldn't keep buying them. And I bet you most people that buy those McRibs would also snarf down a plate of homemade smoked pork bbq and enjoy it, because it tastes good. That's the idea of bbq, is to taste good. The idea of snooty beer seems to be to make it taste really bad, then the prospective afficianado has to go through a long process of developing a tolerance for bad-tasting beer until he comes to prefer it to good-tasting beer, then he can look down on other folks because they still like to drink beer that tastes good. BBQ should taste good right off the bat. 

Here's a more accurate analogy:

_You, Fletch_W, love NC bbq, like many thousands of people who have been eating it for hundreds of years and enjoying it and are perfectly happy with the way it tastes. You don't think it needs any more refinement, because you enjoy eating it just like it is. You like the mixture of tender pork, hickory smoke, and the tang of vinegar and pepper flakes. To you, that is what bbq should taste like. You appreciate the tradition and history behind it. You are happy eating your bbq that you have perfected and that suits your taste exactly. Eating it makes you happy.

All of a sudden, some bunch of yuppies transplanted from somewhere else move into your state and start making "craft bbq" that tastes nothing like the bbq you like. Let's say that instead of starting with pork, they start with horse meat (big in parts of Europe,) yak, or tuna. Instead of hickory, pecan, or apple, they start smoking it with pine and cedar wood, because that's how they do it in some little European country where the people have exceptionally good taste. It gives the meat a really dominant bitter, creosote-y, turpentine taste that those folks over there with refined tastes seem to enjoy and associate with quality smoked meat. You don't like it at all, but what do you know about bbq? You're an American.

Then, for a sauce, they mix Asian fish paste, cardamom, fenugreek, and durian fruit juice into a base of fermented mare's milk like they enjoy in Mongolia. Instead of hushpuppies and slaw, they serve it with soybean curd and kimchee. You think it tastes like crap, nothing at all like regular bbq, but it's beginning to catch on among the local transplants. You have no idea why everybody is going crazy over it. Come on-Pine wood?

Soon, there are new-wave craft bbq joints popping up everywhere. Influential people talk about how great it is, it's much better than the old redneck-style bbq, which wan't sophisticated enough and lacked global flavors, and wasn't bitter and didn't taste like turpentine. All the old-school bbq joints in the country go out of business. Myron Mixon and Johnny Trigg now work as janitors in the craft bbq restaurants and people make fun of them because they made bland, unexciting bbq. Big Bob Gibson's and Franklin's bbq are now trying to make braised tofu marinated in mare's milk to stay in business. You try the new stuff, but you think they have ruined your beloved bbq. You don't mind eating a plate of it now and then for something different, but it just don't satisfy your craving for real bbq. You sneak out into your yard at night and fire up your smoker, but people come by and make fun of you and call you tasteless and unsophisticated because you haven't embraced the new bitter, nasty turpentined maremilk bbq tuna. Every time you try to enjoy some regular pork bbq, some smartelbow comes up and asks you why you are eating that tasteless crap, why don't you try some REAL bbq, you low-taste, backward unappreciative redneck?

Soon, you can't even find pork shoulders or ribs in the grocery store. Where they used to be, is now an aisle of tuna, yak, horsemeat, pine/cedar-flavored lump charcoal, and jugs of fermented mare's milk and fish sauce; packages of tofu and kimchee. You are frustrated, so you complain about it on your favorite internet bbq forum, where you are promptly told that you have apparantly have no taste, and they say that eating your beloved style of bbq is just like drinking a Milwaukee's Best warm. _

Now, that is a more accurate BBQ: Craft Beer analogy.


----------



## Dub (Jun 20, 2014)

Ya'll gone and done it now.......making fun of the McRib.



Ronald will not like this at all.....









































sorry.....wrong Ronald.























I'll confess to ordering a McRib on two occasions.  Both times I was hit with really bad heartburn.



There will not be a 3rd McRib for me.







Ever.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 20, 2014)

Dangggggg! Ya'll shore can type alot. I've only had 1 beer in my life that was good to the last drop; back on the summer of '78.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 20, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Dangggggg! Ya'll shore can type alot. I've only had 1 beer in my life that was good to the last drop; back on the summer of '78.



Just wait til they start messing with Evan Williams and putting chocolate and sulfur and cinnamon in it. Then you'll be all riled up too.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 20, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Just wait til they start messing with Evan Williams and putting chocolate and sulfur and cinnamon in it. Then you'll be all riled up too.



If'n they do that, they'll prolly put it in a "telfon" bottle too. Ohhhhhhhhhh, the humanity of it all


----------



## hunter rich (Jun 20, 2014)

I see beer snob being used alot in this thread, I am not a beer snob, I am a beer nerd.  There is a big difference.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Dangggggg! Ya'll shore can type alot. I've only had 1 beer in my life that was good to the last drop; back on the summer of '78.



You're right; they are a lot of words in this thread 




By da way; did Mizz H22 tell you I said hey?


----------



## Dub (Jun 20, 2014)

hunter rich said:


> I see beer snob being used alot in this thread, I am not a beer snob, I am a beer nerd.  There is a big difference.







True that, true that.




I'm a bbq & tequila nerd.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jun 22, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Pretty good analogy, but not entirely valid. First of all, I grew up and have lived all my life in NC, that's how I learned to appreciate NC-style bbq. And lest you forget, part of that same NC bbq tradition is beer. Lots of beer. And guess what kind of beer? American beer. I defy you to find me a photo more than a few years old showing a pig-pickin with a bunch of people standing around a roasting hog drinking some black beer made from 10 different kinds of exotic European hops with vanilla and chocolate flavor highlights. You can probably find plenty of pitmasters with Buds and Millers and such in their hands. The Bandit and the Snowman didn't go to Texas to get a load of India Pale Ale or mocha stout, because nobody in Georgia wanted it. They wanted Coors.
> 
> If I had grown up in Kansas City, I would probably prefer sweet, sticky bbq sauce. I'm not gonna convert those folks that have been eating that way all their life to throw it away and eat nothing but vinegar sauce. And I've never eaten a McRib, but if they didn't taste good, people probably wouldn't keep buying them. And I bet you most people that buy those McRibs would also snarf down a plate of homemade smoked pork bbq and enjoy it, because it tastes good. That's the idea of bbq, is to taste good. The idea of snooty beer seems to be to make it taste really bad, then the prospective afficianado has to go through a long process of developing a tolerance for bad-tasting beer until he comes to prefer it to good-tasting beer, then he can look down on other folks because they still like to drink beer that tastes good. BBQ should taste good right off the bat.
> 
> ...




Your analogy is even more flawed, but I did laugh out loud when I got to horse meat. 

All beer is barley malt, hops, water, yeast. Just those four ingredients make for a million different types of beer, without a single other additive. Yes, occassionally some people will try to put other stuff in it, but I'm a purist, and will have no part of it. 

So all the fish paste and turpentine etc in your analogy are ... unanalogous.  (I hope that's not a potty mouth word)

As I said in my first or second response, all those descriptions you read about chocolate hints and plum notes, etc, are all just sales descriptions, meant to sell beer. Yeah maybe you can pick up some plum note if you really really try, but a good beer is more than the sum of its parts, and trying to pick out individual characteristics while drinking it is like going to a movie with a film critic who won't shut up and just let you enjoy the movie. 

I'm not trying to talk anyone into drinking craft beer, I just take exception to the backlash against it that I've seen in the past year or two.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2014)

I don't care what beer anyone drinks, as long as they don't care what beer I drink. There's a few craft brews I like from time to time, but I still prefer my domestic brews that I have acquired a taste for since I was sneaking freezing cold Miller pony's when I was a kid, maybe 15, while fishing in the hot humid marshes and bayous of Louisiana with my Dad and his buddies. Shoot, my Dad's buddies would sneak me one or two and keep him occupied on the stern of the boat while I hung my head over the bow and guzzled one down. 

On the other hand, I have been out with coworkers/buddies and had to hear the snide remarks of, "When are you going to drink a real beer?" I've even been in a hotel bar that didn't serve ANY domestic beer. 

My analogy is along the lines of HillBilly's......I drink the beer I like the taste of, you drink the beer you like the taste of, and don't worry about me and what you think is NOT a REAL beer! Them little pony's quinched my thirst just fine, and got me buzzed back in the day, especially while drinkin'em upside down on a boat. Plus, I was in a typin mood


----------



## blues brother (Jun 22, 2014)

Dang it man...I kinda regret opening up this can of worms...uh...beer.


----------



## hunter rich (Jun 22, 2014)

blues brother said:


> Dang it man...I kinda regret opening up this can of worms...uh...beer.



This thread is like a group of nuns discussing Catholicism compared to the stuff that goes on over in the political forum.


----------



## Dub (Jun 23, 2014)

Here's a "pinkies up" brew that I'd try......




















hunter rich said:


> This thread is like a group of nuns discussing Catholicism compared to the stuff that goes on over in the political forum.



At least we haven't digressed to the point where we are talking about conducting nekkid pagan rituals in our backyards.......

Some of the threads outside of the safe confines off the outdoor cooking forum are frightening  stuff.....topics like possession, bigfeets and politics give me nightmares later.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 23, 2014)

Dub said:


> Here's a "pinkies up" brew that I'd try......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heck yeah, I'd try that, as long as it don't make me grow one of those things like Lemmy has on his face.  Motorhead rocks. 

Only thing I'm really skeered of is slick-talkin' fellers wearin' neckties.


----------



## Dub (Jun 23, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Heck yeah, I'd try that, as long as it don't make me grow one of those things like Leemy has on his face.  Motorhead rocks.
> 
> Only thing I'm really skeered of is slick-talkin' fellers wearin' neckties.



 Why oh why has Lemmy kept that thing....easily whacked off......I dunno.  

Always enjoyed Motorhead.  One cool song is on Slash's solo album....Doctor.  Features Lemmy on the vocals.  That album, in fact, is one of my most frequently played albums whilst I'm chopping up stuff to grill.  

I'm under the illusion that I can learn a couple of the tunes from there.












Okay, BB, I'm blaming the rest of my day on you !!!!!!






Stopped by and investigated this whole Growler thing.



Something hugely respectable about an operation that let's you taste test the stuff before you buy it.......how can you go wrong here.


So..... I walked outa there with 3 large growlers.....all tasted tested and approved.







I'm enjoying this one first






These later

















Pinkies up, mí compadreÅ›


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 23, 2014)

Dub done went to the Dark Side. I miss Dub.


----------



## Dub (Jun 23, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Dub done went to the Dark Side. I miss Dub.





Sorry, Bro.




I went over to the Darkside bigtime.........

















Growlers didn't get me through one good grilling session........



Lawdy.....this stuff was cold and tasty.......


----------



## blues brother (Jun 23, 2014)

Dark side Dub. Got a nice ring to it. 
You can out drink me if you drank 3 64oz growlers in one sitting! 
Well, I filled my 32 with a hard root beer and my 64 with a hard cider. The root beer was pretty good... just don't want a bunch of it at one time. Have not opened the cider yet. That's for tomorrow.


----------



## Dub (Jun 23, 2014)

blues brother said:


> Dark side Dub. Got a nice ring to it.
> You can out drink me if you drank 3 64oz growlers in one sitting!
> Well, I filled my 32 with a hard root beer and my 64 with a hard cider. The root beer was pretty good... just don't want a bunch of it at one time. Have not opened the cider yet. That's for tomorrow.





It was really hot this afternoon.........




That's gotta do something to the consumption rate.





I enjoyed the growlers....will refill on Friday with some different suds.....after taste testing them, of course.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 23, 2014)

Dub said:


> It was really hot this afternoon.........
> 
> That's gotta do something to the consumption rate.
> 
> I enjoyed the growlers....will refill on Friday with some different suds.....after taste testing them, of course.



Did you buy the jugs and you'll get a discount when you refill?
I'm just wondering how that works if you don't take your own growler.


----------



## blues brother (Jun 23, 2014)

I sampled a DALES PALE ALE today. Not for me.


----------



## Dub (Jun 23, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> Did you buy the jugs and you'll get a discount when you refill?
> I'm just wondering how that works if you don't take your own growler.





Yes.   $15 discount forthcoming on ALL future fills providing that I bring back these 3 bottles.



They ask that you rinse them out with water when you empty them......then bring them in on your next visit.  They'll sanitize them and fill clean bottles for you....and then shrink wrap the lids so you are safe to to transport legally.



I haven't a clue how they handle your own containers.





blues brother said:


> I sampled a DALES PALE ALE today. Not for me.



Thanks.....I'll steer clear of that one......unless a couple samples convince me otherwise.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 24, 2014)

blues brother said:


> I sampled a DALES PALE ALE today. Not for me.



I haven't tried one yet. We was eating at Fox Bros BBQ and they had them for $5.00. Maybe I'll buy a 6 pack at Kroger.
My new domestic favorite Miller Fortune gets bad reviews from the beer snobs and my daughter. That's usually what happens to all of my favorites in everything so I have to enjoy them while I can.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Jun 24, 2014)

ponies = grenades 

where we enjoyed 'em




Jeff C. said:


> I don't care what beer anyone drinks, as long as they don't care what beer I drink. There's a few craft brews I like from time to time, but I still prefer my domestic brews that I have acquired a taste for since I was sneaking freezing cold Miller pony's when I was a kid, maybe 15, while fishing in the hot humid marshes and bayous of Louisiana with my Dad and his buddies. Shoot, my Dad's buddies would sneak me one or two and keep him occupied on the stern of the boat while I hung my head over the bow and guzzled one down.
> 
> On the other hand, I have been out with coworkers/buddies and had to hear the snide remarks of, "When are you going to drink a real beer?" I've even been in a hotel bar that didn't serve ANY domestic beer.
> 
> My analogy is along the lines of HillBilly's......I drink the beer I like the taste of, you drink the beer you like the taste of, and don't worry about me and what you think is NOT a REAL beer! Them little pony's quinched my thirst just fine, and got me buzzed back in the day, especially while drinkin'em upside down on a boat. Plus, I was in a typin mood


----------



## Fletch_W (Jun 24, 2014)

Dales Pale Ale from a tap is probably "green" and skunky. It's made to be drank from a can. There are scientific beer snob-nerd reasons for this I won't go into right now...

Blues Brother..... don't give up on it. Try it from a can before you make up your mind. And drink more than one.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 25, 2014)

Fletch_W said:


> Dales Pale Ale from a tap is probably "green" and skunky. It's made to be drank from a can. There are scientific beer snob-nerd reasons for this I won't go into right now...
> 
> Blues Brother..... don't give up on it. Try it from a can before you make up your mind. And drink more than one.



My brother-in-law swore Pabts tastes better in a can than a bottle.
Someone mentioned bottle sizes and progression. I remember when bottles went from the short stubby size back to long necks. You reckon they'll make the progression back to the stubbies?


----------



## The Longhunter (Jun 25, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Just wait til they start messing with Evan Williams and putting chocolate and sulfur and cinnamon in it. Then you'll be all riled up too.





Hornet22 said:


> If'n they do that, they'll prolly put it in a "telfon" bottle too. Ohhhhhhhhhh, the humanity of it all

























Put hair on a man's chest, don't you know.


----------



## Dub (Jun 25, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> http://www.htfw.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/3/2/3299/lp3299-evan-williams---honey-reserve-liqueur.jpg[/
> [IMG]http://drinks..com/images/2012/10/20121015evanwilliamsapple.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



Other than a possible addition to a marinade.....I will not be trying any of those for sippin.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 25, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> Put hair on a man's chest, don't you know.



Pure tee blasfimee I tell ya........


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 25, 2014)

What Hornet said^^^^ Bleccchhh. That's likker for city wimmins and metrosexyulls. Might be ok to start your smallest kids on.


----------



## Dub (Mar 19, 2015)

Fletch_W said:


> Dales Pale Ale from a tap is probably "green" and skunky. It's made to be drank from a can. There are scientific beer snob-nerd reasons for this I won't go into right now...
> 
> Blues Brother..... don't give up on it. Try it from a can before you make up your mind. And drink more than one.





Alrighty then......was in the store earlier to grab some stuff for dinner tonight......saw this in the beer section and remembered the recommendations here......so    I went with it along with a recommendation of woman beer shopping too.

She saw me about to grab some BL Lime and said if you even remotely like those......then you'd LOVE these.

I admit to liking BL Lime.....as a starter beer, especially when it's really hot outside.




Tried one of the Dale's while getting the taco sauce made for my son's tacos.

It's not bad suds fer onion chopping.








I've gotta give another one or two a try before weighing in an opinion on it.



After his grub was ready, I had some serious mess to clean up.   The stuff the woman in the store recommended was on deck.

















Her recommendation was spot-on.

Excellent starter brew and perfect suds to clean up taco mess.


----------



## jbird1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Stuff looks dangerous, Dub.


----------



## Dub (Mar 19, 2015)

jbird1 said:


> Stuff looks dangerous, Dub.



Naw......puppy dog swill.


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 20, 2015)

There are some outstanding craft beers around. Georgia has several microbrews that are worth trying. Red hare Brewing in Marietta, and Jekyll Island Brewing in....Alpharetta, both have very good IPAs

Also, if you ever run across a KY Bourbon barrel ale, give it a try. Fermented in old bourbon barrels. It imparts a bourbon flavor to the beer. A little sip of heaven.

A lot of craft beers are somewhat of an acquired taste. I know when I first started homebrewing and getting into craft beers, It was mostly pale ales and brown ales. Now I brew almost exclusively stouts and IPAs. There are some "dry hopped" IPAs that are outstanding. 

You just gotta let them grow on ya a little.


----------



## cjones (Mar 23, 2015)

dwhee87 said:


> Also, if you ever run across a KY Bourbon barrel ale, give it a try. Fermented in old bourbon barrels. It imparts a bourbon flavor to the beer. A little sip of heaven.



I've been working in Frankfort, KY for the past 9 weeks and stumbled onto KY Bourbon Barrel Ale.  It's good stuff!  

Of course that only lasted a few nights before I moved on to bourbon on the rocks. 'When in Rome.....'


----------



## Stomper (Mar 23, 2015)

My main drink is Evan Black label and diet coke.  If im drinking beer I could do Growlers if I had a place near me. 

My beers are, Sweetwater sweet Georgia Brown, dos equis amber, Weihenstephaner Hefe Wessibier, Hanging out around the pool all day Miller lite or Coors light.


----------

